# is this the right way to wire to 1ohm ?



## mm0142 (Mar 3, 2009)

i just want to make sure im doing this right again and need tio put the 3 pieces of wire into one trminal withough a splitter or anything. wiring for 2 dual 4 ohm subs to 1 ohm


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

Got this from a site looks right :biggrin:
http://www.the12volt.com/caraudio/woofer_configurations.asp this site will let you enter how many subs and how many ohms they are and show you a diagram on how you should wire them and at what ohm your amp should be


----------



## mm0142 (Mar 3, 2009)

thats how the one i had looked also but from that diagram its showing a t splitter to keep only 2 wires in the terminal and not 3 . but the shop i went to told me that you just put all three wires in the terminal to get it to 1 ohm i jsut want to know if this is right or do i need to run the splitter like the diagam you added shows fior the 3 wiresw going in to the + and - forthe first sub or just stick all 3 wires in there


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

You could put all three in one terminal but i wouldn't trust it.
Myself i soldered a jumper wire inline with the example- + to + i also took the end of the jumper that goes to the speaker and soldered the + to + from each voice coil so they were not crammed together on one terminal.Did you follow that?


----------



## mm0142 (Mar 3, 2009)

tried too but a little confused let me see if i got this so basicaly just takewire from from the amp and split to 2 wires one going to speaker one and one going to speaker 2 . then solder the 2 wires going into the terminal making them one solid wire instead of 2 ? but still 2 wires in one terminal right ? 

coule i just crimp the wire from the amp at the end and run two wires on the other end then just stri[p the wire without cutting it at all and twisting and puting it in the terminal without making 2 wires . would this work?


----------



## mm0142 (Mar 3, 2009)

?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mm0142_@May 8 2009, 05:46 PM~13829792
> *tried too but a little confused let me see if i got this so basicaly just takewire from from the amp and split  to 2 wires one going to speaker one and one going to speaker 2 . then solder the 2 wires going into the terminal  making them one solid wire instead of 2 ? but still 2 wires in one terminal right ?
> 
> coule i just crimp the wire from the amp at the end and run two wires on the other end then just stri[p the wire without cutting it at all and twisting and puting it in the terminal without making 2 wires . would this work?
> *


Pretty much just like the example rob-63ss put out there.It's a lot easier.
I would just cut and solder and for that matter i solder ALL the tips of wires before i put it in a terminal.
Btw all of the wiring i refereed to is wiring that is INSIDE the box then soldered to terminal on the inside of the speaker cabinet being your using the spring loaded type or the screw down type (witch i prefer more)


----------



## mm0142 (Mar 3, 2009)

this is what im talking about


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh ok YES that would work just make sure you solder it nice and good. :biggrin:


----------



## mm0142 (Mar 3, 2009)

ok thanks bro now would me having the 3 wires in the terminal before have anyhting to do witht hem frying in less than 60 seconds of ever having power on them right out out of the box


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

What the hell is this nonsense? :uh: 

Your MONO BLOCK amp has 2 connectors for positive and negative speaker leads, which are internally connected, they are NOT two different "channels", so you don't have to "bridge" the amp...

Wire each dual 4ohm sub to 2ohms and connect each sup to the amp using all of the terminals, the amp will take them from 2ohms to 1ohm as a pair without all that janky ass wiring...


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@May 9 2009, 08:37 AM~13834805
> *What the hell is this nonsense?  :uh:
> 
> Your MONO BLOCK amp has 2 connectors for positive and negative speaker leads, which are internally connected, they are NOT two different "channels", so you don't have to "bridge" the amp...
> ...


No shit! What in the fuck? Mono amps have the two terminals for easy wiring. Some people with 10+ subs need the simplicity, Like Brian said it is not separate channels. Where did you guys come up with that wiring?

Use this from now on...
http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/rftech/woofer_wizard.asp


----------



## mm0142 (Mar 3, 2009)

on here i had asked before if i could wire both speakers up seperately on a mono amp and about 3 people told me no or that it would come out to either 4 or 8 ohm not 1 ohm . and everyone keeps telling me to use the 12volt or rockford fosgate diagrams that show to do it ile in the 2nd messed up ass picture i tried to draw . thanks a lot thought that will solve all of this bull shit with the wiring .


----------



## mm0142 (Mar 3, 2009)

now if i can just get my amp backfrom db-r and try to find me another pair of subs since re wont cover them with the warranty


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mm0142_@May 9 2009, 09:20 AM~13834938
> *now if i can just get my amp backfrom db-r and try to find me another pair of subs since re wont cover them with the warranty
> *


Did you ask DBR if he would help out with the sub replacement? What did he say went wrong with the amp? If it was his fault he needs to kick down on some subs.


----------



## mm0142 (Mar 3, 2009)

im not sure it should get to him today . i wrote him an email and told him that i did get the subs checked and they are gonners and that re says they wont replace them under warranty due to it being both subs that is would have been the amp that cooked them . i guess i will see when he tells me what the problem is on the amp


----------



## R8R4LIFE (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 9 2009, 05:45 AM~13834821
> *No shit! What in the fuck? Mono amps have the two terminals for easy wiring. Some people with 10+ subs need the simplicity, Like Brian said it is not separate channels. Where did you guys come up with that wiring?
> 
> Use this from now on...
> ...


Thats exactly what I told him to do in the last post. :uh:


----------



## R8R4LIFE (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rob-63ss_@May 8 2009, 01:15 PM~13828147
> *Got this from a site looks right :biggrin:
> http://www.the12volt.com/caraudio/woofer_configurations.asp this site will let you enter how many subs and how many ohms they are and show you a diagram on how you should wire them and at what ohm your amp should be
> 
> ...


This would be the correct way of wiring it but since your mono amp has two inputs to make things simplier (if thats a word), all you have to do is wire the one speaker like in the diagram but instead of splicing it with the other speaker you connect each speaker to the amp and the amp automatically connects them together inside. 

To explain better what to do here goes. You have a 4 ohm dual voice coil speaker which you connect in parallel. This will give you a 2 ohm load. You connect that speaker to the terminals on the amp. Then you connect the other 4 ohm dual voice coil speaker in parallel. That will give this speaker a 2 ohm load. Now connect this speaker to the other side of the terminals. Now since you have a mono amp with only one channel it automatically connects both speakers in parallel inside which will give you a 1 ohm load. Hope this clarifies things better.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by R8R4LIFE_@May 9 2009, 11:38 PM~13840325
> *This would be the correct way of wiring it but since your mono amp has two inputs to make things simplier (if thats a word), all you have to do is wire the one speaker like in the diagram but instead of splicing it with the other speaker you connect each speaker to the amp and the amp automatically connects them together inside.
> 
> To explain better what to do here goes. You have a 4 ohm dual voice coil speaker which you connect in parallel. This will give you a 2 ohm load. You connect that speaker to the terminals on the amp. Then you connect the other 4 ohm dual voice coil speaker in parallel. That will give this speaker a 2 ohm load. Now connect this speaker to the other side of the terminals. Now since you have a mono amp with only one channel it automatically connects both speakers in parallel inside which will give you a 1 ohm load. Hope this clarifies things better.
> *


Is there an echo in here?


----------



## mm0142 (Mar 3, 2009)

i got it now i just never got this answer before yesterday and wish i would have . ill do it the next time i have to find some more subs and cash now


----------



## R8R4LIFE (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@May 10 2009, 07:23 AM~13842138
> *Is there an echo in here?
> *


I felt he needed it explained in further detail. Alot of people are not audio guru's and can't understand everything that is said. So no there is no echo since you didn't break it down like I did.


----------



## mtdawg (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 9 2009, 06:45 AM~13834821
> *No shit! What in the fuck? Mono amps have the two terminals for easy wiring. Some people with 10+ subs need the simplicity, Like Brian said it is not separate channels. Where did you guys come up with that wiring?
> 
> Use this from now on...
> ...


or here's another one to use as well

http://www.kicker.com/dvc_wiring


----------

